# Pellet Smoker + Water Pan



## mark-ct (Aug 22, 2017)

Has anyone used or recommend using a water pan when smoking with a pellet smoker? I have a Traeger and have not used one but I've read through a lot of recipes that recommend using one when smoking. I know there is not enough room on the grate most times but if there was would it make a difference? If using one could you get away from using a spritz? Thanks for the help.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 30, 2017)

The reason for a water pan in smokers such as gas or charcoal is to act as a heat sync.It really has no benefit when making barbeque, other than to maintain temperature within the smoker. It does not add moisture or flavor to the meat. Spritzing is used to help build bark by helping the rub caramelize. So my answer is no, there is no advantage to using a water pan in a pellet smoker because there is no need to have a heat sync. The controller will adjust the auger speed to maintain the temperatures within the smoker. And no it wouldn't replace spritzing either.

That said...for your information adding water when smoking sausage in a casing will keep the casings from drying out to fast. I don't use my pellet grill to smoke sausage but just wanted to add that caveat. 

Happy smoking!


----------



## bregent (Aug 30, 2017)

A water pan would not add moisture or flavor, but it could potentially increase the level of humidity, and that could result in less evaporative cooling.   I don't know anyone that's done a real scientific study but I do know several folks that do use water pans in their pellet cookers, and I have myself when smoking brisket.


----------



## mark-ct (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks guys. I think I'll just keep with spritzing when needed and use the room to smoke something else.


----------

